# Is this a sediment trap?



## jar546 (Dec 12, 2019)

I vote no.


----------



## Michael.L (Dec 13, 2019)

That would not meet the technical definition of a sediment trap because any sediment or condensation would remain in the flow of the gas.


----------



## steveray (Dec 13, 2019)

It's a p trap...look at it upside down....


----------



## e hilton (Dec 13, 2019)

That's the same lazy plumber with the vent pipe ending on top of a stack of tiles.  Why didnt he turn the 45 to point up and use a shorter flex!


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 13, 2019)

where does the condensate drain to, the floor?


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

No, that is not a sediment trap.Sediment traps are mostly unnecessary in the vast majority of areas, as NG has gotten much cleaner. They are, however are still required.

I would also suggest that it appears to be a hazardous location that may require protection of the CSST flex connector.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

And presumably, this is in a garage.... if so, seal that penetration.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Sediment traps are mostly unnecessary in the vast majority of areas, as NG has gotten much cleaner.


I disagree with the eliminating sediments traps because of the possibility of pipe shavings, dirt and other debris that may get into the pipe during installation. Now we do not require drips because the local gas company certifies its gas as dry and they are not necessary 
IFGC
408.2 Drips.
Where wet gas exists, a drip shall be provided at any point in the line of pipe where condensate could collect. A drip shall also be provided at the outlet of the meter and shall be installed so as to constitute a trap wherein an accumulation of condensate will shut off the flow of gas before the condensate will run back into the meter.
408.3 Location of drips.
Drips shall be provided with ready access to permit cleaning or emptying. A drip shall not be located where the condensate is subject to freezing.
408.4 Sediment trap.
Where a sediment trap is not incorporated as part of the appliance, a sediment trap shall be installed downstream of the appliance shutoff valve as close to the inlet of the appliance as practical. The sediment trap shall be either a tee fitting having a capped nipple of any length installed vertically in the bottommost opening of the tee as illustrated in Figure 408.4 or other device approved as an effective sediment trap. Illuminating appliances, ranges, clothes dryers, decorative vented appliances for installation in vented fireplaces, gas fireplaces, and outdoor grills need not be so equipped.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> I disagree with the eliminating sediments traps because of the possibility of pipe shavings, dirt and other debris that may get into the pipe during installation. Now we do not require drips because the local gas company certifies its gas as dry and they are not necessary
> IFGC
> 408.2 Drips.
> Where wet gas exists, a drip shall be provided at any point in the line of pipe where condensate could collect. A drip shall also be provided at the outlet of the meter and shall be installed so as to constitute a trap wherein an accumulation of condensate will shut off the flow of gas before the condensate will run back into the meter.
> ...


I did not suggest eliminating them and you partially quoted me. See the following that was left off your quote.


Ty J. said:


> They are, however are still required.


I was merely sharing information provided to me by our local gas purveyor. As I noted, sediment traps are required per the adopted codes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2019)

My apologies


----------



## steveray (Dec 13, 2019)

Correct, the dry gas does allow you to install the drips outside though...IMO


----------

